# Planning trip to Central or South America



## MaartenSFS (Jul 25, 2009)

I know that I already started a thread on this, but the title was misleading as I have more information and a more thorough vision now.

     The situation is that I have a plane ticket for 873$ or more because a ticket was cancelled and this is how the airline holds you hostage, but after 873$ I start paying out of my own pocket. I only have two weeks in December free and the tickets that I have found within my price range are to:

1) Panama
2) Rio de Janeiro
3) Colombia
4) Nicaragua
5) Guatemala
and 6) Trinidad and Tobago

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

My goals of this last solo trip, before my wife finally immigrates from China (woohoo) and the adventures of my youth are over, are to:

1) Go to the most exotic (I.E. no commercialism/no English/no heavy industry) but still reasonably safe place possible (Which already rules out Trinidad (English) and Colombia (Guerillas))
2) Spend as little money as possible there (up to around 500$)
3) Arrive in the chaotic capital and make my way to remote pristine wilderness/villages, which will hopefully involve a jeep/boat.
4) Photograph and film everything, especially culture and wildlife in the villages and jungle.
5) Do something adventurous like caving or trekking in the jungle without a guide.
and 6) Try not to die or bring back botflies or diseases.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Although Rio sounds exotic it may end up ruling itself out because it is a huge sprawling city and besides it's urban parks may have little wilderness to explore and be very expensive and has a high crime rate. But it might be a huge adventure because of this chaos.

A friend tells me that Honduras is at war and Nicaragua may be crawling with guerillas, which is unfortunate because Grenada and the upper highlands  and lakes sounded like a great trip and the names like Managua even sound exotic.

Guatemala I hear has crime as well, but has places like Tikal with Mayan ruins and jungle which sound perfect for me.

Lastly Panama sounds really nice and Volcan Baru and Darien interest me.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I would really appreciate it if anyone that has been to these places can give me suggestions about where to go (or not) because I just have too many choices and have never been to Central/South America. I don't like nighlife and gringo hide-outs and want to go explore the most exotic and remote places of wherever I go, as I did in China.

In return I'll post the hundreds of photos and videos that I will make while there on the boards and help anyone else make their dreams come true.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello,

Well, if you are too worried about ''crime and guerrillas (conflict zones)'' and the dangers that can happen basically anywhere, just do the usual ''gringo tourist'' thing...
If not, you'll have to take your chances. To me, most countries here you have the same chances of dangers. The only country that I think you better don't go is Venezuela (I think my next trip hehe), which is going through a terrible social situation thanks to your friend Chavez (just kidding hehe). I would recommend even Colombia first. I think the FARC are not going to mess in tourism areas such as Leticia in Amazonas, etc. And Colombia has been doing progress in security over the past years. Again, you'll have to talk to natives to see where in fact could be dangerous and where not.

South America can be dangerous as anywhere in the world. Most of the people is nice and will help you, but maybe you have bad luck and come across the 0,05% or less, that have bad intentions. Most likely is that nothing bad will happen... but I must admit that non-southamericans have it more difficult sometimes.

An advice to avoid trouble: listen to the natives. They know the places where is not cool to go. You can avoid Narcos and war zones/conflict zones. Also be nice to natives, but be careful not to get ripped off too ;-) If you hire give money to contribute with them, if they are kind and provide a guide service or any assistance, contribute too. Most of natives know that tourists leave money to the people and they appreciate it.

About spending only 500...well, good luck with that!  I think you should take 800 to be a little bit relaxed, just in case  

About your possible destinations I like most Colombia, then Panama.


Just trying to help  

Pato


----------



## MaartenSFS (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot, Pato. It's not that I'm very worried about violence, but it's still better to avoid the heavy stuff like war, wouldn't you agree? I've been in my fair share of scuffles in other countries, but now I'm married. I have a responsibility to keep myself reasonably safe. I'm a lot more worried about arriving and finding out that it's a gringo convention.

I never get ripped off anymore. I do the ripping off now since I learned how to bargain from the best in China.. ;P I can take 800$, but I plan not to go over 500$. I don't need to be comfortable, just survive it. All I need beyond the accomodation and food is a good map.

Why do you like Colombia? There are plenty of tickets to Colombia to chose from if I can just convince my father that I won't be stepping into a warzone and get kidnapped by guerillas.


----------



## metallica (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Maarten,

drop me an e-mail at:
eddy_hijmensen@yahoo.com

so i can send you some info on Guatemala (i was there last year)

o-ja, mag gewoon in het Nederlands.

cheers

Eddy


----------

